# R3 = Pure Fun



## agroudan (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all-

New to the Cervelo family as of Monday with a new 54cm 2011 R3.

I've been riding a 1991 Paramount OS (Waterford) for almost 20 years, which was (and still is) a classic steel bike, which I am going to keep. I've been coveting a lighter weight carbon bike for a few years now, and finally pulled the trigger.

The R3, hands-down, is the funnest bike I've ever ridden. Climbs like a goat, descends like it is on rails, and for some reason makes you want to sprint towards any random object within sight.

I'm not quite up to my minimum 10 posts, but will post the requisite photo of the bike leaning against my garage shortly.

Just wanted to share my early perceptions.


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice to hear another excited Cervelo owner.

I am on my second Cervelo. I had a S2 for about 6,000 miles and now due to the generosity and understanding of my wife I am riding an R5. I worked in the bike industry for 20 years, I have owned a lot of bikes. I really like the Cervelos.

I hope you enjoy your Cervelo for a long time.


----------



## chiefDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats!!! On an 11 56 r3 here with just over 1200 miles and love it more each ride. Running DA C24's, conti 4000s and added a RED 11-28 n 1090 yesterday and it just keeps getting better. Cg again man!
Dave


----------



## agroudan (Aug 14, 2007)

roadriderR5 said:


> due to the generosity and understanding of my wife I am riding an R5


Roadrider, you are a lucky man!


----------

